

Building a nuclear reactor at home – from scratch - cbaleanu
http://3.14.by/en/read/building-nuclear-reactor-at-home

======
strak
It's an April fools joke, as described in the forum

Edit: see the second post:
[http://3.14.by/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1396](http://3.14.by/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1396)

~~~
deutronium
These guys make a real Tritium betavoltaic battery
[http://www.citylabs.net/](http://www.citylabs.net/)

I bet if you had enough tritium keychain fobs, you could power something via a
solar panel though.

------
tesseract
Interesting that fusion is dismissed so quickly - the Farnsworth-Hirsch fusor
is probably the most common DIY nuclear reactor. (It is of course a net energy
sink.)

